

Facebook has its ‘Europe’ moment – what does it mean for you? - robinwauters
http://tech.eu/features/5196/facebook-europe-moment/

======
jmnicolas
"Thanks" to TISA, TTIP and whatever else this soon won't be a problem anymore.
Big corps will be able to do whatever they want.

